# Autobrite secret shampoo test



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

For a few years now I've always been a fan of Megs Hyperwash for it's foaming and cleaning ability. However, as I'd run out I thought I'd give something new a try.

Mark at Autobrite kindly sent me a sample of their new secret shampoo to try so I thought I'd do a quick write up.

In the interests of fairness I've used the same process and amounts as if it were any other shampoo I've used.

As you can see it's a very funky colour and smells like oranges!










*Foaming ability*

I added around 1cm to a 1 litre foam lance bottle and topped up with very warm water:










Very impressed with it's foaming ability! Easily as good as most snow foams I've used. I would also recommend that people whose foam lance is a couple of years old refer to the excellent foam lance servicing guide on the Autobrite section.










*Initial cleaning ability*

As the foam ran off I could see some dirt being removed:










*Washing*

No real pics of this stage but a couple of pumps of the dispenser were added to a bucket of warm water. A good amount of suds present and the sponge felt very slick across the paintwork. I don't use the TBM, but I always add another layer of foam as I'm washing.










All washed and dried using some Demon shine as a drying aid (also a very good product!). 4 month old coat of Addiction wax still holding up, although before I go the Autobrite meet next month I think a full detail and wax top up is on the cards.










To conclude I was very impressed with the shampoo and would highly recommend it. Sud level, slickness and finish were easily on par with Hyperwash, while the initial foaming and cleaning ability were superior.

Thanks for reading!

Matt :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Umm, interesting. If & when is it avaliable to buy? Which foam lance did you use?


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Umm, interesting. If & when is it avaliable to buy? Which foam lance did you use?


Not sure about when it's available to buy to be honest. Hopefully Mark at Autobrite can help there. I used an Autobrite HD lance with Karcher attachment and a Karcher K3.88 pressure washer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

is it ph neutral?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I found it a longggggggg time ago, Graham.

Switching to PM 

S


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

PM me so i dont feel left out, lol


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Nothing to see here! Move along 

S


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

can't move got my foot stuck in the mud, lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

"Big stick out" MOVE ALONG NOWWWWWW...

lol.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

So how do the products compare? £2.50 for 1l of fake bilberry it seems a little more for the red mist wheel cleaner though.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> "Big stick out" MOVE ALONG NOWWWWWW...
> 
> lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> No worrys you will also find they make bilberry type wheel cleaners also.
> 
> Probably be hated by the traders but hey ho lol.


wrong ha ha


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I used this 'secret shampoo' today on a caravan I'm doing, and was very impressed indeed with the cleaning power especially. Particularly on the roof (which being at least a year since it was last done, was filthy to say the least). Not much required in a bucket, but lasted extremely well and dealt with the grime brilliantly. No pics of this as it was a messy job and up and down ladders etc. I wasn't in the mood for messing with pictures for you plebs  :lol:

Will do a proper report when I use it on a car.

But in short, highly impressed :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> wrong ha ha


Ah good you dont hate me, least thats something. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Viper said:


> I used this 'secret shampoo' today on a caravan I'm doing, and was very impressed indeed with the cleaning power especially. Particularly on the roof (which being at least a year since it was last done, was filthy to say the least). Not much required in a bucket, but lasted extremely well and dealt with the grime brilliantly. No pics of this as it was a messy job and up and down ladders etc. I wasn't in the mood for messing with pictures for you plebs  :lol:
> 
> Will do a proper report when I use it on a car.
> 
> But in short, highly impressed :thumb:


Thanks mark for the review, glad you like it! It is a great shampoo with good cleaning power, finish and great to work with with good foam. We will be doing a few more reviews ourselves over the next week or so, - just a shame some members are too much interested in where it came from than actually reading the reviews

Hope the Cherry Glaze is beading nicely in this weather?

Thanks mate!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Back on topic now eh lads?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cherry Glaze I applied on the caravan owner's X5 is beading very, very well as it happens yes :thumb:. As said, when I get to use the shampoo 'properly' - i.e on a car I'll do a review with pics.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

when will we be able to buy this from your shop?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks a good product, would like to try it especially in the lance


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so is it just a shampoo or is it a wash&wax.and whats price going to be


----------



## aled1000 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi i am wondering what is the best car shampoo to use as i have been using car plan for the last year or 2 but have to wash the car twice to get all te dirt of it plese would u let me knw wich shampoo it the best to use thanks Aled.


----------



## Nick1881 (Feb 1, 2010)

This sounds good, come on AB lets see it in your shop so we can get our hands on it


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I would also like to give this new stuff a try when AB decide to release it :thumb:

The more intelligent among you will also find that the mentioned company is still listed in the thread because ive just found it and ive only just looked on this thread.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

If that's a sample I'd like to see the real thing!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm putting together a basic package for a neighbour who's just starting out, kind of think this might be an ideal shampoo for him. Can anyone tell me whose used it, does it leave a finish or is just a cleaner?

cheers.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Any updates on this yet?


----------

